# Rumor: Celtics looking at MICHEL MORANDAIS & Cory Carr



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Morandais is an athlete that many colorado buffalo fans thought was headed to the nba out of college. Carr was a big time scorer out of texas tech. A shooting guard in college and a perimeter defender for the Bulls. Carr is expected to see some time at PG in the NBA like he has overseas. Another thinking outside of the box idea for the Boston Celtics. To my knowledge both are free agents and not currently under contract for next season.

Career:
Guadeloupe, French West Indies (Philadelphia (Pa.) Life Center
1999-2000: Colorado (NCAA)
2000-2001: Colorado (NCAA): 5.1ppg, 2.9rpg
2001-2002: Colorado (NCAA,1T): 25 games: 10.6 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.8 apg
2002-2003: Colorado (NCAA,1T): 31 games: 16.9ppg, 5.4rpg, 3.4apg
2003-2004: Colorado (NCAA): 29 games: 16.1ppg, 4.4rpg, 3.1apg
2004: Portsmouth Invitational Tournament (Pre-NBA Draft)
2004: Chicago NBA Pre-Draft Camp
2004: Detroit Pistons (NBA) summer camp
2004 July: Minnesota Summer League in Minneapolis, MN (Minnesota Timberwolves)
2004-2005: Vertical Vision Cantu (ITA-SerieA): ULEB Cup: 10 games: 12,3ppg, 3.6rpg, 1.2spg, FGP: 55.0%, 3Pts: 36.4%; Italian League: 37 games: 9.3ppg, 3.6rpg, 2FGP: 48.2%, 3FGP: 37.2%
2005: July: Minnesota Summer League in Minneapolis, Mn (Indiana Pacers) 4g 2.0ppg 0.5rpg
2005-2006: Pompea Napoli (ITA-SerieA,1T): 42 games: 12.7ppg, 5.0rpg, 1.3apg, 1.5spg, 2FGP: 44.6%, 3PT: 39.5%, FT: 79.0%
2006-2007: Eldo Basket Napoli (ITA-SerieA): Euroleague: 12 games: 11.5ppg, 5.6rpg, 1.2apg, 1.3spg, 2FGP: 48%, 3FGP: 25%, FT: 75%; Italian League: 36 games: 13.7ppg, 4.7rpg, 1.2apg, 1.2spg, 2FGP: 48.6%, 3PT: 38.5%, FT: 85.0%
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Awards/Achievements:
All-Big 12 Conf. 2nd Team -03,04
Big 12 Conf. All-Improved Team -03
French B National Team -03
Italian Cup Semifinals -05
Italian Cup Winner -06
French A National Team -06
Italian SerieA Semifinals -06
Italian SerieA Supercup Finalist -06
Italian A1 All-Star Game -06








Outlook:
great three point shooter and is an outstanding scorer. He can get to the rim and finish because of his upper body strength. He is a good passer with terrific point guard skills and also spent time as the premier defender on the Chicago Bulls. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Career:
High School: Kingsland HS, Kingsland, Ark. 
1994-1995: Texas Tech (NCAA): 4.1ppg
1995-1996: Texas Tech (NCAA): 16.1ppg
1996-1997: Texas Tech (NCAA): ScoreNCAA-10(23.1), 4.6rpg, 2.9apg
1997-1998: Texas Tech (NCAA): 23.3ppg, 4.9rpg; Texas Tech’s all-time leading three point shooter
1998: Nike Desert Classic: 12.7ppg
1998-1999: Chicago Bulls (NBA)
1999-2000: Quad City Thunder (CBA), then in Nov.'99 signed with New Mexico Slam (IBL,1T)
2000: Shaw's Pro Summer League (Indiana Pacers)
2000-2001: Pau-Orthez (FRA-ProA): 11games: 13.2ppg, 2.9rpg, 4.5apg; Suproleague: 8 games: 16.4ppg, 3.1rpg, 3apg: in Dec.'00 was replaced by Jerry Mac Cullough, in Jan.'01 replaced Kelly Mc Carty at Maccabi Raanana (ISR): 17 games: 15.6ppg, 2.6rpg, 2.4apg
2001-2002: Maccabi Raanana (ISR-PremierLeague): Saporta Cup: 9 games: 13.4ppg, 4.6rpg, 1.9apg, 1.8spg; Israeli League: 14 games: 15.0ppg, 2.0rpg, 3.8apg: got injured in Feb.'02
2002-2003: Nancy Sluc (FRA-ProA): got injured in Oct.'02 and was temporarily replaced by Keith Jennings: FIBA Champions Cup: 3 games: 12.7ppg, 1.3rpg, 1.0apg, 1.0spg; French ProA League: 2 games: 8.5ppg, 1.5rpg, 3.0apg, then moved to Hapoel Galil Elyon (ISR-Premier L.): 19 games: 10.9ppg, 3.2rpg, 2.2apg, 1.2spg
2003-2004: Hapoel Haifa/Ramat Hasharon (ISR-Premier L.): 5 games: 13.6ppg, 3.0rpg, 2.6apg, in Nov.'03 moved to Maccabi Givat Shmuel (ISR-Premier L.): 17 games: 15.1ppg, 3.5rpg, 2.2apg, 1.6spg
2004-2005: Elitzur Ashkelon (ISR-Premier L.): 22 games: 19.5ppg, 3.9rpg, 3.7apg, 1.6spg, 2FGP: 62.5%, 3FGP: 37.7%
2005-2006: Hapoel Ironi Nahariya (ISR-Premier L.): FIBA Europe Cup: 6 games: 14.5ppg, 4.5rpg, 2.7apg, 1.2spg, 2FGP: 47.5%, 3FGP: 18.9%, FT: 88.9%; Israeli League: 19 games: 14.7ppg, 3.4rpg, 2.9apg, 1.7spg, 2FGP: 53.9%, 3PT: 36.3%, FT: 78.9%
2006-2007: Agricola Gloria Montecatini (ITA-Lega2): 28 games: 16.0ppg, 3.1rpg, 2.1apg, 1.9spg, 2FGP: 47.1%, 3PT: 33.6%, FT: 78.8%
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Awards/Achievements:
SWC 2nd Team -96
Big12 2nd Team -97
Honorable mention All-America by The Associated Press -97,98
Big12 1st Team -98
USA Selected Team vs Dream Team -96
USA U22 National Team -96-97
Panamerican Champion -96 
World Championships Under22 -97
Dick Vitale’s Sixth Man of the Year -99
Israeli Premier League 3rd Team -01
Israeli Premier League Semifinals -03, 05, 06
Eurobasket.com All-Israeli League 1st Team -05
Eurobasket.com Israeli League All-Imports Team -05
Eurobasket.com Israeli League All-Defensive Team -05</STYLE>


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Carr is a 6'4 Guard who should turn 32 this year. Morandais is a 6'6 guard/forward who is 28 years old.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Um...yeah. Who and who?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

BostonBasketball said:


> Um...yeah. Who and who?


its cool if you were a little older and watched college basketball... some big 12, youd know


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah I was probably like 9 when Carr graduated.

Where'd this info come form anyway? Any links?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yea boston... not trying to give you a hard time about your age..... wish i was old enough to see a lot i missed... and have to just watch tape. thats what sucks about being 23.... you miss Doctor J





































cory carr


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Link from a legitimate news source?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

the rumor is completely mine. im not a big boston fan, but when i was young i loved larry bird. and i cant believe i feel sorry for a team that has won 
so many titles, but i do. look your title chances all kinda depend on how you fill out this bench. eddie house... not my first choice, but i liked him 
phoenix so ok. then you get scot "paint my toe nails" pollard. personally id rather have Paul Shirley (but he's basically nba blacklisted). 
Thats why i suggested too veteran overseas players with nba skills. no offense to rondo but he cant play 48 minutes a night. thats why i suggested carr.
and morandais just because i remember how good he was at colorado


----------

